# SMC VISA



## Dolce Vida 08 (Oct 12, 2020)

I am willing to go through a skilled migration visa category, however, it is mentioned that 160 points are being invited. Is there also a great chance for 155 points?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Note I'm not an immigration advisor, but I have found immigration is not going to be flexible. 

If you have enough money and business experience, you could try a business license. They will be strict on the business plan, and will check it.

If you're serious, talk to an authorized (legal) advisor

New Zealand Immigration Advisers Authority - Immigration Advisers Authority


----------

